# Canned food at a self-defence weapon



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

Alabama principal wants to arm students with canned food against intruders | Globalnews.ca


----------



## Notsoyoung (Dec 2, 2013)

My first response was "that's just stupid", then I learned that some school's plans are for the students to throw their books at them. I guess a can of cream corn to the noggin would hurt more then a math book, and fighting back with anything is better then nothing, but I think a better plan would be to have some trained armed people in the schools. Just my opinion.


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

Anything to draw attention from the really answer. A good guy with a gun.


----------



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

Back home, our school principal always had a small firearm in her office in a lock-box, some classrooms had back-rooms which included a small lock-box on the wall with a gun inside".


----------



## Sharkbait (Feb 9, 2014)

IDK.A can of beanie wienies straight to the noggin would definitely leave a mark,and a whole classroom throwing repeatedly at the same time could deter someone I suppose.

It beats nothing and at least they are making a plan.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

"You don't *need* a gun... Why would you *need* a gun?"
"Because I can't throw a rock at 1500 feet per second."

There is no substitute, there is no equal.
Something is better than nothing, but a bullet will beat canned corn any day of the week.


----------



## 3percent (Dec 28, 2014)

I shook my head in disgust at first.

Then I nodded in agreement.

Back where I used to work, they actually started to encourage people to fight back in the event of a shooter. "If you are going to die, at least die standing up " - Red Dawn

It's a bad society world wide any more. I try to draw conclusions from the past centuries, but this seems new. Something is wrong now. Too many people on meds who freak out and start killing people. Choose your weapon: Guns, cars, knifes, drowning. Some sick mothertruckers out there.

Teach the kids to fight back. Fight back hard! We used to teach them duck and cover. This is the same thing. 20 kids throwing cans at someone is going to at least distract them until someone may be able to do something.


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

While some kids might fight back, I find it hard to believe that enough would do so. Maybe once they got into 6th grade or so but even so, once that first shot goes off from the bad guy... Without rehearsals, how many are going to remember to get the can out of their desk, how many rounds of chicken soup will they be allowed to have in their desks. Will the desks be high capacity or will they be limited to 5 rounds. What if one of the kids throws a can and hits an innocent bystander? At a young age some girls aren't a good aim yet. Who's going to cover the extra insurance or will the parents be responsible to maintain special insurance? Who's going to check "best used by" dates?

While this is written in jest, parts are valid.


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

I agree teaching the kids to fight back is a good thing and if all you have is canned food to throw then, by all means, throw it. But let's think about this in the real world. If an intruder got into a class and they started throwing cans all it would take is one shot into the ceiling and the kids would scream and drop their cans.


----------



## PatriotFlamethrower (Jan 10, 2015)

Children should not have to fight for their lives while attending school. Period. 

Require EVERY teacher and all administrators to wear sidearms, and hire ARMED security guards to patrol the school grounds.

Enough already. There will always be mentally ill people in our society. But, in today's permissive, politically correct, "diverse", entitled, selfish, lazy, "do it if it feels good" society, the instances of mass murders and serial killngs are naturally going to increase.


----------



## Prepadoodle (May 28, 2013)

Never take a can of Spam to a gunfight.

Female teachers should be trained to expose their breasts at the first sign of a shooter. No teenaged boy can concentrate when titties are involved.

Really though, arm the teachers already.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

Oops:
http://www.prepperforums.net/forum/political-news-topics/13617-food-fight.html


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

Prepadoodle said:


> Female teachers should be trained to expose their breasts at the first sign of a shooter. No teenaged boy can concentrate when titties are involved.


Then you'd have to send them to extensive training that teaches them to walk backwards and yell commands.
Otherwise you'd never get the males evacuated from the building...


----------



## Auntie (Oct 4, 2014)

Another example of why we home school.


----------



## 1skrewsloose (Jun 3, 2013)

If Crocodile Dundee can do it, with practice, I think it can be done. Lot of weight to carry for multiple attackers tho.


----------



## blackrhino (Nov 7, 2013)

If someone asks why you are stocking up on food, tell them you are stocking up for self defense not food to eat.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Doomed...


----------



## keith9365 (Apr 23, 2014)

Hit him with your purse Nancy!


----------



## keith9365 (Apr 23, 2014)

Does the canned food have to be on Michelle Obama's approved for school use list?


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

Mental Midgets are our fearless leaders executing deranged plans. And we wonder why Johnny can't read?


----------



## alterego (Jan 27, 2013)

People in a place of higher education being subjected to responding with the wrong answer to be politic ly correct. Fantastic.


----------



## CWOLDOJAX (Sep 5, 2013)

20 years ago, (1994), Hollywood provided a training video... (I can't keep a straight face)

... only only need to watch the first minute to get the point...


----------



## LunaticFringeInc (Nov 20, 2012)

If you ever needed proof that Liberalism is a mental disease for which there is no cure, here ya go! I mean while its better than cowering in the corner waiting to be shot in the back,... I am kind of thinking that taking a can of Peas to a Gun Fight is about as stupid as you can get...its kind of like putting a band aid on a cut throat. Besides I seriously doubt they would meet Michelle Obama's nutritional requirements for healthy eating.


----------



## Pir8fan (Nov 16, 2012)

Some of the canned food I've had could certainly be classified as a chemical weapon. Does that count?


----------

